# 'Mangle' alternative for Mac OS X?



## hawkangel (Feb 28, 2010)

I have seen a great program called 'Mangle' for Windows that converts certain Manga files for easy reading on your Kindle -

http://foosoft.net/mangle/

Whilst Calibre is great for converting ebooks, it does a terrible job of retaining the quality of images. 
I was wondering if anyone else has found an OS X alternative that is similar to Mangle?


----------



## lilman (Jul 24, 2009)

You can try my manga processing program: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20833.0.html
I don't have a mac so I haven't tested it on that platform, but since it is written in java and uses ImageMagick for image manipulation (which can be installed on mac) it should work for you. I have tried it on linux and windows and it works great on both.


----------



## hawkangel (Feb 28, 2010)

I really do appreciate your hard work on this, but I'm not a programmer and I get pretty lost when installing Linux programs.
The ImageMagick instructions were really confusing!
Thanks so much for this anyway.
I did find another alternative in OS X where you just use Preview to batch resize the images-

http://www.comparemacbook.com/TB/?P=609


----------



## lilman (Jul 24, 2009)

That's good you found something (and with a gui ). If you ever get ImageMagick installed it will allow you to combine your images into a single pdf file. I think the command is something like "convert *.jpg out.pdf". My experience has been that pdf manga on the DX is considerably better than image files.


----------

